# Vegi oil lamp



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I seen these an though they would be handy ta have in a emergency.

Ya take a mason jar (I like ones with handles) an make a wire wick holder. Then a piece a all cotton material fer a wick.

Here be the wick holder I made outa mechanics wire:









The jar, wick holder with cotton wick:









Assembled with some vegi oil in there, Gonna experiment some with different wick materials. Thinkin cotton butchers string braided might make a nice wick to:








As ya can see, works perty well. Nice thing bout this, ya screw the mason lid on an it be ready ta go.

A cheap easy ta build emergency light made from easily obtained stuff.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I seen the ones that use olive oil ... but not vegi oil.

Keep us up the date on the experiment.


----------



## FreeNihilist (Jan 28, 2011)

I enjoy these types of lamps quite thoroughly. I often use ghee (clarified butter) in them.

Any type of food oil or vegetable or animal fat will generally work. These lamps always seem to cast off a much larger and bright flame than candles.

The wick material I use is cotton yarn (more like thick thread) that is often used to knit washcloths. Walmart carries large spools for a couple bucks and a large spool will last forever for lamp purposes. This type of yarn/thread works exactly like a regular candle wick.


----------



## dragon5126 (Nov 30, 2008)

IF you can find it other than as wick material itself, braided fiberglass is the way to go as it doesnt burn away as fast. As I posted in the other lamp thread, OIL IS OIL IS OIL doesnt matter what kind. Even used motor oil will work, however it IS smokier, and should be reserved for outdoor use. Historically this type of lamp has been called a HOBO LAMP. If you are serious about prepping start saving your used motor oil and refiltering it. It would be fairly simple to make a gravity fed filter to help clean it up by letting it drip through semi pervious material like news print over time...


----------

